# Liquidised food



## Tony-UYP- (Oct 25, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any disadvantages of liquidising your meals and drinking it (apart from the fact they will taste like crap)?

I have been told fruit blended into a smoothie is not as affective as eating those fruits individually as the body can not absorb so many vitamins so quickly and therefore half if of them wasted.

Would something similar happen with, for example, tuna/pasta/water blended together?

Does anyone here ever liquidise there food? Obviously not all the time, but when they don't have much time.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

there was a sort of experiment done on braniac...

yes, it tastes like crap and it passes through the body too quickly..


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I do liquidise and find it just fine, that said i dont liquidise every thing.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the experiment was done with a sunday roast dinner... it looked disgusting...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> the experiment was done with a sunday roast dinner... it looked disgusting...


 That sounds horrible and a waste of food:rolleyes:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Con said:


> That sounds horrible and a waste of food:rolleyes:


it was sky ones brainiac....

science for the general population... if its disgusting or goes bang then it makes the show... oh yeah, som scantily clad wimmin in it too...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Bunhead

and some google video results

http://video.google.co.uk/videosearch?q=brainiac&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#


----------

